# World champion bloodline walkers possibly on their way



## 1222DANO (Jun 5, 2010)

I going to be breeding my female that goes back to world champion rock river banjo on the dam's side and stylish lipper on her sires side. The stud  extreme insane x which is off of world champion insane jane and world champion x jr.  It'll be done wed. Hopefully taking her to the vet today to get her cervix checked. These will be some of the first off of extreme insane x in ga so we're looking at some proven bloodline for some national level dogs. These dogs had to tree coons to become world champs so we're breeding coondogs not papers. The pups will be ukc performance,pkc ss,. I might as well buy some new shoes for this litter what ya'll think about all of this. The soon to be moma is in my avatar.


----------



## houndsman (Jun 5, 2010)

Sound's like a good breeding program!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 5, 2010)

Man good luck to you.Breeding to a sire that's throwing like that will surely get you excited about having some pups.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

You Tell them Ray!

Them Grand Champs, Always mean Business!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna sell any?


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 5, 2010)

Hopefully have some for sale but already four gone and i haven't even put the semen in her i got the stud wrong its extreme insane x i've been looking at so many studs and was looking at high xpectations right before posting and couldn't get my phone calls returned a little better bloodlines in exy anyway. jmo  They start to run together. I'll post up what i've got later on just excited right know. I had her checked today at the vet and she's 50 percent in now so i'm shooting for around weds on the insemination.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 10, 2010)

Done the a.i. Yesterday and today how long is it before you can tell if it took or not.


----------



## Lum (Jun 10, 2010)

We bred our Nite Ch. female to Insane X out in LA.  She is due next month.  We really like that bloodline.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 10, 2010)

I just wonder how this X dog just came outta nowhere..I'd never heard of him untill the big sell..Any of yall know anything about him?


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I just wonder how this X dog just came outta nowhere..I'd never heard of him untill the big sell..Any of yall know anything about him?



seen him up in Indiana last year. he has a pretty good rap sheet and had one male off him at 12 months had three wins towards grand. i think he throws some good ones.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 10, 2010)

The whole group x jr.  Bad xpectations, insain cain, extreme insane x, insane jane, and it goes on. World champ insane jane and world champ  x jr was breed together and have reproduced more coondogs than average. Alot has to do with the female and stud but a world champ had to tree coons to get there and for two of them to be breed together and be producer's and they've really shown to be producers. In extreme insane x's case when he was for sale it said out of 35 pups five we're grand nites and 3 nite champion 2 grand show and a couple of show champs. I beleive timothy ball had alot to do with the sucess of these dogs. I'm not talking him up or nothing i just wanted some world champ bloodlines cause my female was out of world champ rock river banjo my male goes back to rock river sackett jr. And i've given up on the grand pedigree i just want a dog that comes from proven coondogs. I guess everyone knows this guy i studed to gave $60,000 for extreme insane x ............
i beleive alot of them where out towards texas and midwest thats why we haven't heard a whole lot extreme insane x lives in nebraska not really considered coon country but he was raised in louisana i beleive a guy named larry phillips owned him and said he couldn't  showcase the dog like he needed to be so he was sold.


----------



## Lum (Jun 11, 2010)

We bred to Insane X not Extreme Insane X.  lol lol lol


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 11, 2010)

lum said:


> we bred to insane x not extreme insane x. Lol lol lol


 
ya i know i was posting this thinking about what to type and even typed the wrong one. I'm gonna get a count of the number of x's or insane dogs they are but i beleive they all came off of x jr and insane jane and thats why there so popular but was gonna breed to a world champ asap anyways so i thought it would be better to breed to a dog off of two world champs rather than one stud. What kind of pups did you get out of your litter and do you have any pics of the female and the pups i'm getting anxious already.


----------



## cooner (Jun 16, 2010)

you have a pm


----------



## doggr (Jun 22, 2010)

Would ,like a female. so let me know if your going to sell a female?

904-622-8967 thanxs


----------



## doggr (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanxs, 4 calling 1222 DANO deff. keep me on the list.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jul 14, 2010)

I had an ultrasound done yesterday on july 13 and the vet said she couldn't really tell and to come back in two weeks and we'll do a x.ray. She was bred on june 9. What do ya'll think should i go back or just feel for bumps and wait i'm just really curious if she's not pregnant  i would like to start hunting her if. she does look swollen in her gut. i also looked up ultrasound accuracy and it doesn't sound like its a for sure science unless its done at a certain time and then it said the person doing it had to be specially trained and doing it regularly. what ya'll think is the anyone who's really good at telling i'd rather pay you if you've got some knowledge about it.


----------



## doggr (Jul 14, 2010)

This would make 34 days only carries 4 63. I'd say belly should just now start to show some sign.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jul 14, 2010)

I was thinking why pay a vet to x ray when i would know for sure in another 3 weeks. I was just wanting to start her on vitamins and some other prenatel supplements but i guess i could just wait until a week or so before.


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 20, 2010)

Well guys it didn't take i'm gonna try again next time. I sure wished it hada've i was ready for some pups. I'm gonna try again hopefully she'll take next time.


----------

